# Cajun Cabbage Jambalaya



## waterwolf

This recipe is from Deerfarmer off the Salty Cajun web site, his daughter won State 4-H twice ...I have to say its the best cabbage/jambalaya ..Thanks again Deerfarmer for sharing


Cabbage Jambalaya
Ingredients:
1 cabbage
1 onion
1 bell pepper
1 pound ground meat. beef or deer
1 pound smoked link sausage
1 cup rice
1 can Rotel tomatoes
Tony's seasoning or your favorite seasoning
Crystal hot sauce or your favorite sauce

Brown ground meat and sausage well
add tony's to taste. Can use just salt and pepper, I add Tony's and Crystal hot sauce.
add onions and bell pepper, cook until clear and tender
add cabbage that is cut up fine, and add rotel tomatoes
cook until cabbage is mostly done
add rice, cover for 20 minutes on simmer. 
it is read to eat
I have cooked this many times for many people. People that say they hate cabbage love this. My daughter won state in 4-H with this recipe in two events.


----------



## Bocephus

This recipe sounds great, I will definitely be trying this one out !!

Thanks !


----------



## poco jim

waterwolf said:


> This recipe is from Deerfarmer off the Salty Cajun web site, his daughter won State 4-H twice ...I have to say its the best cabbage/jambalaya ..Thanks again Deerfarmer for sharing
> 
> Cabbage Jambalaya
> Ingredients:
> 1 cabbage
> 1 onion
> 1 bell pepper
> 1 pound ground meat. beef or deer
> 1 pound smoked link sausage
> 1 cup rice
> 1 can Rotel tomatoes
> Tony's seasoning or your favorite seasoning
> Crystal hot sauce or your favorite sauce
> 
> Brown ground meat and sausage well
> add tony's to taste. Can use just salt and pepper, I add Tony's and Crystal hot sauce.
> add onions and bell pepper, cook until clear and tender
> add cabbage that is cut up fine, and add rotel tomatoes
> cook until cabbage is mostly done
> add rice, cover for 20 minutes on simmer.
> it is read to eat
> I have cooked this many times for many people. People that say they hate cabbage love this. My daughter won state in 4-H with this recipe in two events.


We need to add some water at some point, don't we. Just asking?


----------



## live2fish247

poco jim said:


> We need to add some water at some point, don't we. Just asking?


I was thinking the same but maybe you use a little fattier beef and just cook the rice in the grease and juice from the rotel?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poco jim

live2fish247 said:


> I was thinking the same but maybe you use a little fattier beef and just cook the rice in the grease and juice from the rotel?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think that's enough but will wait for a reply. Great sounding recipe, just want to get it right.


----------



## waterwolf

I did add some water..about 1 cup when I added the cabbage......the hard part is keeping everyone from wanting to lift lid and look at what's cooking..


----------



## waterwolf

I bet the "Success" boil in the bag rice would also work....that way you can have rice already cooked/drained and when the cabbage cooks down just "mix in the precooked rice"?


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Sounds awesome...Will have to try this one soon!

Thanks!!!


----------



## RLwhaler

I love cabbage! This recipe sounds really good,thanks for sharing it.

RL


----------



## LostAlaskan

We tried the recipe for dinner tonight, I can see why the daughter won the awards.


----------



## Dookie Ray

I make this all the time! This is a definite "keeper"! My kids love it too!


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Sounds great! Gunna try this one.


----------



## good old guthro

man that sounds better than my mommas recipe


----------



## condy

Just found this recipe. Looks great!
Can anyone confirm that this does require water with the rice? 
Or just make as is? Just askin?


----------



## rynochop

Ditto on the water...and leave the sausage in the casing or remove? This definitely sounds good regardless.


----------



## boat_money

deerfarmer said add water when u add the rice, he said just enough water to keep it from sticking? i might just throw in 2 cups of cooked rice at the end...


----------



## daddyhoney

I made this dish yesterday and it was a big hit. I even had some leftover for breakfast. True comfort food. When I added all the cabbage to the big pot, I thought that surely you had to add more water but in the end the cabbage cooks down and all is well. I did cook the rice on the side and just stirred it in later. Thanks for a 2cool dish that we will enjoy many time to come. Gary


----------



## waterwolf

. This past week I used seafood sausage that Allens Sauage Kitchen makes..it went really well with the cabbage and rice. Also had it for breakfast .
The cooked rice at the end is the ticket...


----------



## MarshJr.

I made this last night
excellent recipe

recipe mods..
I added chopped garlic, 1/2 cup of water and only used 1/2 the head of cabbage


----------



## Captain Dave

Thanks Marsh JR for rejiving this recipe.

Waterwolf is Da bomb.. especially after an hour after this recipe..lol

Dang it.. I got some red/ napa ready to roll. THink ill mix the water with a sweet red wine..


----------

